# New Outback 298Re Owners



## PaCamper (Mar 30, 2015)

My wife and I just bought a 298 re on Saturday 3/28/2015 at Lerch RV in Milroy, PA. We've been camping for about 15 years and have been debating trading in out Mallard with bunks and finally pulled the trigger. The folks at Lerch were great to deal with and we are really looking forward to our first camping of the season the second week of April in Gettysburg, PA. We're also new to the web site and look forward to interacting with many of our fellow outback owners on the site.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new Outback!

Todd


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Enjoy the new Outback!!!


----------



## R&A (Apr 22, 2015)

We are taking delivery on our 2015 298RE tomorrow morning. Long time campers, first time RV folks.


----------



## Krause0819 (May 18, 2015)

We bought our 2015 Outback 298re took it out last weekend with our 2 adult kids & 2 grandkids LOVE it but was highly disappointed when we put the table down to make the bed. The cushions do not fit. What's up with that?


----------



## 298RE 2015 (Jan 23, 2015)

[Welcome, We have the same Travel Trailer, the 298RE, We just got back from a week on the Beach, we did have a problem and we do have to take ours back to Camping world, Ken plug in the city water hook up, and we found out fast, that it filled up the Water tank for Boone docking?, the spare holding tank. so he emptied it, and left it for a while and sure enough the tank filled back up and was spewing out the cap on the wall. So he unhooked the city water and we just used what we now had in the tank..But he now has to take it back the camping world so they can fix that vualve or what ever it is? just a heads up for and new owners, as ours was purchased in february...
size="3"][/size]


----------



## jturquette (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello! I just brought my new 298RE and brought it home August 15! I live in Houston and we are looking forward to using it. This is our second TT. Our first was a quad bunk McKenzie Ion. We decided it was time for a change in floorplan. And this trailer is a huge step up. Ive heard great things about keystone products.

Safe traveling

Jonathan


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

A big WELCOME to all the new Outbackers!


----------

